# Sharing upgrades



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Has anybody shared their upgrade since the Verizon has eliminated unlimited data? Im sure Verizon had already thought of this but what if somebody with unlimited data let a friend use a upgrade. Then when they leave the Verizon store the person that originally had the upgrade takes the newly activated phone and reactivates back under their number?!? Just trying to figure out how I can upgrade without losing my data.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I think upgrades can only apple to those on that particular account, instead of those on separate accounts. I know you can share upgrades on a family plan, but not so much on separate accounts. Maybe I'm wrong, and someone with more knowledge on how things work can better explain things.

Far as I know, the only guaranteed way, and I've done it, is to buy the phone out-right or through second-hand via CraigsList, eBay, Swappa, etc... Or you can look in the Verizon forum and look at one more method that I've seen that could work, but Verizon has been getting smart these days.


----------

